# PLEASE HELP!! amplifier identification



## thetruthmomo (Sep 4, 2017)

First off no names model numbers has din input and rca inputs. it's red with black cover. Has 2 separate circut boards that sit upside down. Please any info would be awesome thanks

































































Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats a Leaveherright Amplifier.

Leave her Right where it was sitting. 

I wouldn't even waste the calories it takes to respond.


----------



## thetruthmomo (Sep 4, 2017)

Chilled chuckle, this amp is monster you had it all wrong shows how little you think but we know you're bike can fit some dome tweeters and a Salman


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

thetruthmomo said:


> ...we know you're bike can fit some dome tweeters and a Salman


truth


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

Whatsa " salman " ???


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

lurch said:


> Whatsa " salman " ???


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

Now THAT is great art !!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

lurch said:


> Now THAT is great art !!


it what a salman do


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

It looks like a late 80's early 90's Pyramid audio amp. Here it is...
_car amplifiers2_p

Good luck!


----------

